# 2015 VW TDI Incentive



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Dieselfever said:


> Well VW finally approved sales of the new 2015 TDIs that are still on the dealer lots. Their current incentive is 5k off MSRP and 0% financing for well qualified. That is a very disappointing sales incentive, but there seems to be some people going for it.


I used to be a proud owner of a 2009 TDI. Magic word is "used" to be.

5k off a 2.5 year old car, is an insult. Even though it has zero miles on it.

VW killed the diesel market in the USA.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

Three of my co-workers already put deposits down on them. They are putting new tires, battery, and DEF in them before selling since they have been sitting.


----------



## Nightmistx22 (Mar 30, 2017)

I too WAS a proud owner of a 2010 Jetta TDI. But after driving my 2012 1LT RS Cruze and the jetta back to back I enjoy driving the Cruze a lot more. 5k off would not entice me to get a newer TDI.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Why buy a two year old VW for 5k off when you can get a brand new diesel Cruze with those kind of incentives?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Buyback bucks plus 3 grand got me a 2 year old well-maintained 63K miles Cruze with new tires, new battery, tinted windows and best of all...No Payments. Thanks VW, never going back, CTD is far superior.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Nightmistx22 said:


> I too WAS a proud owner of a 2010 Jetta TDI. But after driving my 2012 1LT RS Cruze and the jetta back to back I enjoy driving the Cruze a lot more. 5k off would not entice me to get a newer TDI.


Just curious what you like better between the two. I cross-shopped the two in a sense (2012 Golf TDI vs 2012 Cruze). TBH, I liked the Golf a lot better, but it was quite pricey.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I think you would have to be a fool to buy a VW tdi now. I don't trust those cheating ba$stards. I can safely say I will never ever look at VW again, any car, any time.:ban:


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Dieselfever said:


> Well VW finally approved sales of the new 2015 TDIs that are still on the dealer lots. Their current incentive is 5k off MSRP and 0% financing for well qualified. That is a very disappointing sales incentive, but there seems to be some people going for it.


Considering I got almost $10k off my 15 Cruze , I fail to see where that's a deal of any kind. VWUSA must be trying to recover some of the money they spent.


----------



## Nightmistx22 (Mar 30, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> Just curious what you like better between the two. I cross-shopped the two in a sense (2012 Golf TDI vs 2012 Cruze). TBH, I liked the Golf a lot better, but it was quite pricey.


Hmmmm....I enjoy the driving experience in the cruze more. The Jetta I feel had better fit and finish and a better feeling 6spd... but it just felt numb to drive.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

EricSmit said:


> Why buy a two year old VW for 5k off when you can get a brand new diesel Cruze with those kind of incentives?


Because Chevy hasn't told anybody the car exists!



IndyDiesel said:


> I think you would have to be a fool to buy a VW tdi now. I don't trust those cheating ba$stards. I can safely say I will never ever look at VW again, any car, any time.:ban:


This. I can't believe people are buying these "new" TDIs. 

That being said, there is one VW out there I'd consider, and that's a V10 TDI Touareg, because there's just nothing else out there like it, and VW would not make a direct profit on a used sale.


----------



## smkn600ctd (Dec 16, 2013)

People just stupid. 

The depreciated resale on those cars is WAY more than 5k!


----------



## starspangled6.0 (Apr 16, 2016)

Give it a month and those incentives will be much juicier. They're probably starting at a very high price point to see where demand is.


----------



## renaissanceman (Feb 23, 2017)

I called my local VW dealer and they had a Jetta that they were trying to sell me for $18k and 0% financing (which is only $5k off what the sticker price was in 2015...) 

If it was around $10-14k, I might bite. But it's almost a 3 year old car that they admitted had been baking in the sun on some 17 acre lot in Fresno.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I like the VW aesthetic a lot more than the Chevy, but I don't like dealing with failures of parts that should never fail in the first place. Plus, I still have a bit of a grudge against VW for destroying (or almost destroying) a nascent diesel passenger car segment.


----------

